# New mouse enthusiast...



## Shelli (Sep 16, 2016)

Greetings fellow mouse lovers.

This past summer I rescued some wild baby mice (2 wks old) with intentions of turning them over to a rehabilitator. Unfortunately I could not find one in my area so I became mama to three wee baby white-footed mice. I still intended to release them later, but after bonding via hand-nursing and comparing quality of life in wild vs a life as my wee babies, I decided to keep them. They have done quite well under my care and will reach adulthood in another week.

Unfortunately, we also do not have qualified or experience rodent veterinarians in my area so I have found my way here to find information I need to help me continue to give them the best care I can.

I don't have any recent pics of them yet that are not of their back ends (from trying to sex them) so please enjoy this earlier pic. http://assets.enjin.com/wall_embed_images/1469911101_Mice-4wks-.jpeg

~Shelli


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard!  Your mice are precious, I can't wait to see more of them!


----------

